# Kann der Apple Ipod aufnehmen?



## Dan Kirpan (9. November 2007)

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem guten Aufnahme Gerät!

Jetzt stellt sich mir die interessante Frage ob es möglich ist mit dem Apple Ipod(neuste Version) aufzunehmen.

Ich meine das so: Ich möchte ein externes Mikrofon anschließen mit dem ich dann aufnehmen kann.Ich benötige das für ein Orchester mit dem ich Musik aufnehmen möchte.

Gibt es dafür jetzt irgendwelche Adapter die man an den "Ipod Anschluss" anschließen kann? Oder gibt es vieleicht komplett Systeme zum Aufnehmen? Und wenn es sie gibt sollte der Ton wirklich hochwertig sein! Geld spielt dabei keine Rolle( bis zu einem gewissen Punkt versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Wenn jemand Praxis Erfahrungen aufweisst würde ich mich auch sehr über Berichte freuen!!!

Mfg Dan Kirpan


----------



## jign (9. November 2007)

Ja kann er, du kannst aber nicht einfach irgendein Mikrofone anschließen sondern musst ein spezielles für den iPod nehmen (zb von griffin)

Praxiserfahrung habe ich damit nicht wirklich aber es soll sehr gut funktionieren


----------



## SkastYX (9. November 2007)

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das es gut klingt, wenn du ein Orchester via i-Pod aufnimmst.
Für gute Tonaufnahmen brauchst da da erstmal mehr als nur ein Mikro, damit nicht einige Instrumente leiser werden, und eine Mischpult.
Höchstens dann kannst du den Ausgang an den I-Pod anschließen, aber auch hier isses besser wenn du einem PC mit guter Soundkarte oder direkt ein Professionelles Aufnahmegerät nutzt.

Solche Ausrüstung kannst du in vielen Läden auch mieten.


----------

